# Peking Duck wraps/canapes



## Chopstix (Aug 17, 2006)

I served this recently as a pre-dinner cocktail appy.  It was a big hit.  So easy to make if a bit labor intensive.

Store-bought eggroll wrappers cut into 3inx4in squares or quartered if round
Roast duck breast with skin (store bought, ready to eat) 
Scallion, white parts only, cut into 3 inch long pieces
Cuccumber, juliened, 3 inch
Hoisin sauce
Sesame oil
Toasted sesame seeds
Whole green parts of scallions for tying (blanched)

On each cut wrapper, place small longish portion of duck meat and skin, 1 pc white scallion, 1 pc cuccumber, 1 tsp hoisin sauce, 2 drops sesame oil, sprinkle sesame seeds.  Roll up to form short thin cigars, then tie with green scallions.

Place nicely in serving platter. (I added fried up prawn crackers in the platter too.)

Everyone was pleasantly surprised with this appy.  Very nice comments all around.  It disappeared so fast!  Next time I should make more...


----------



## DaCook (Aug 17, 2006)

The wrapper was not cooked?


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 18, 2006)

DaCook said:
			
		

> The wrapper was not cooked?


 
It's already pre-cooked normally. So no need to cook it again.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> It's already pre-cooked normally. So no need to cook it again.


 
Egg roll wrappers sold around here are not precooked.  They are similar to wonton or giosa wrappers - they are uncooked dough.

Spring roll wrappers, made of rice paper, could be used uncooked.


----------



## lulu (Aug 18, 2006)

That's my kind of canape Chopstix!  Sounds delicious, I bet you did not have any left.....Peking duck is so morish.....


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

That sounds like a yummy bite!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 18, 2006)

Yup.  I'm thinking either as a pot sticker or in Rice paper. Thanks!!


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 21, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Egg roll wrappers sold around here are not precooked. They are similar to wonton or giosa wrappers - they are uncooked dough.
> 
> Spring roll wrappers, made of rice paper, could be used uncooked.


 
Andy, you're right.  What I really meant was spring roll wrappers.  I don't mean vietnamese rice paper but chinese spring roll wrapper made from flour (not sure what kind) and water that's quickly heated on a flat griddle (much like a crepe) and sold in packs of multiple layers to be peeled off (like filo pastry) before use.  

I thought spring rolls were called egg rolls in the States.  Egg roll is an American term I think, as you'd be hard pressed to find this mentioned in Asian menus.


----------

